# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Removing concrete driveway - Best way?

## opinio

I have a typical double garage concrete driveway that is roughly 100mm thick and has rebar reinforcement through it. It is about as long as it is wide (for typical double garage). I want to pull it up and put down paving because I don't like the concrete and when it was laid it was not the best job. Not very even. 
I am probably going to get a skip (or two) to remove it but in terms of pulling it up, any suggestions? I was thinking to hire a concrete cutting saw and cut it into liftable squares. But then it has rebar? Can a concrete sitting saw handle rebar? Alternately I can hire a jack hammer but once again it will have rebar.  
Any suggestions? 
Thanks.

----------


## Marc

Concrete cutting saw will go through reo and you will not even notice, but have you ever used one?
You need strong arms, and you will make a king size mess. To cut a double size driveway that is ... what? 5x5m? in liftable size squares? So say 400x400 if you are that strong, you have to cut it into hum ... 154 pieces give or take? 
Oh my ... I would be rushing to hire an excavator as big as houses...  :Smilie:

----------


## m6sports

My local excavator charges $100 per hour plus tipping for a couple hours work it will be gone and leveled 
to hire a concrete saw last time I paid $250 for a day so for the little extra I wouldn't bother doing it myself......
i don't recon it would take him more then 4 hours work if your helping with cutting through the reo as his breaking it up

----------


## opinio

> My local excavator charges $100 per hour plus tipping for a couple hours work it will be gone and leveled 
> to hire a concrete saw last time I paid $250 for a day so for the little extra I wouldn't bother doing it myself......
> i don't recon it would take him more then 4 hours work if your helping with cutting through the reo as his breaking it up

  I think you (and Marc) are right. I will do some research on someone who can do the demo. Perhaps with some help from me with the initial breaking up part. If an excavator is used I guess I don't need to cut it up so small. 
Anyone know of anyone in Canberra?

----------


## Uncle Bob

I've asked my brother in law if he's interested in doing this or can recommend someone.
This is his website Contact | Xcel Civil Concrete & Landscaping 
They are very reliable and do a good job but this may be a bit on the small side of the usual work they undertake.
(Please excuse the plug  :Smilie:  )

----------


## opinio

> I've asked my brother in law if he's interested in doing this or can recommend someone.
> This is his website Contact | Xcel Civil Concrete & Landscaping 
> They are very reliable and do a good job but this may be a bit on the small side of the usual work they undertake.
> (Please excuse the plug  )

  It's all good. Any suggestions worthwhile.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Opinio, I heard back from the BIL. He said they're pretty busy at the moment and probably wouldn't be able to look at it till about a months time. He does know another bloke that could possibly do it sooner. If you interested give Aaron a ring on this mobile listed on that website.

----------


## opinio

> Opinio, I heard back from the BIL. He said they're pretty busy at the moment and probably wouldn't be able to look at it till about a months time. He does know another bloke that could possibly do it sooner. If you interested give Aaron a ring on this mobile listed on that website.

  Thanks Uncle Bob. I have a few priorities at the moment so I am looking to wait a few months anyway. I'll look at the connections you mentioned.

----------


## METRIX

> I've asked my brother in law if he's interested in doing this or can recommend someone.
> This is his website Contact | Xcel Civil Concrete & Landscaping 
> They are very reliable and do a good job but this may be a bit on the small side of the usual work they undertake.
> (Please excuse the plug  )

  Is he related to Alistair Agnew ?

----------


## Uncle Bob

The name doesn't ring a bell Metrix.

----------


## opinio

I have a new idea. Instead of removing all the driveway, I will remove the top and bottom sections and put granite cobble stones on the driveway. The driveway has a dip in it which will mean I can mortar the granite cobble stones in from top to bottom with a very nice angle from top to bottom.

----------


## Jay1414

If u r still looking to smash the concre drive way 
I can do the job for u and can take away rubbish 
Please contact PM (Edited by Mod)

----------

